# Mr. Pusanal Trainah, you da devil!



## Dr_Girlfriend (Oct 8, 2009)

You have to read the title out loud to get the full experience.  Just think Bobby Boucher's mama in "The Water Boy" LOL. Also it should have also read EX-PERSONAL TRAINER.  The man that I was supposed to start training with had a family emergency so then was stuck with this douchebag.

That man tried to kill me!  I'm not in great shape but I'm definitely not weak.  I told him my goals (i.e. lose weight, tone up, start running again) and all we did for 45 minutes was squats and lunges.  No weighing or measuring.  No assessment whatsoever.  I wanted to go in and start completely from scratch.  Clean slate healthwise.  The first straw.. I kept telling I didn't feel stable and couldn't get as low to the ground as he wanted.  After arguing about that, he said "well you have to trust me, I'll catch you." Of course the next one, I fell flat on my ass.  I'm surprised the tirade didn't start there. After about the fourth set of 25 squats with a barbell and I felt like I was gonna pass out so I stopped and sat down for a minute.  He freakin' got in my face and screamed at me like a drill sergeant saying I must just want to be fat and out of shape.  This prompted me to get right back in his face and scream "all I asked for was a personal trainer!  I'm not in the fucking army! I fill G**damned pharmacist and if I were doing as bad of a job as he was at that moment, I'd probably kill someone!"  This of course got the attention of everyone there.  I'm the only woman in the place.  I finally convinced him I will either pass out or throw up all over his shoes.  That's when we ended the session.  That asshole had the nerve to set me up with a session for today WITHOUT asking me!  I told him no, BEN is my trainer.  I'll make my arrangements with BEN only.

I'm kind of embarrassed about how I went off but I'm not in that kind of shape  like I was 5 years ago.  There's a reason I'm coming back and asking for a trainer.  I know I can't do it all on my own.  I want the support and not some random asshole screaming about me being fat.  Oh yeah, that was Tuesday and I still can't get in and out of a chair comfortably (or the toilet but I'd rather not divulge that much info LOL).  Hopefully some long and easy stretching will help.  

I was so excited and just gung-ho about working with a trainer and doing the couch to 5k plan from Cool Running :: running run training marathon runners jogging jogger joggers runner run fitness exercise diet weight loss nut... (I've done that in the past and it's wonderful.  Anyone that wants to start running, I highly recommend it!)  Maybe I'll just walk on the treadmill or something.  I don't want to be sidelined in my first week... that's too disappointing.  

Thank you ladies for letting me vent.  I'm about to see Ben and do my PROPER assessment!  And next Halloween, I'll be Molotov Cocktease or Dr.Girlfriend if I can't find the proper latex suit and heart shaped eyepatch.

Oh yeah, later on I'll be doing a proper journal and look forward to suggestions and support from you lovelies!


----------

